# Population of Turkeys in Utah



## pheasantphool (Nov 30, 2007)

Anybody read at the DWR website what the current Turkey pop. is in Utah and what they think the carrying capacity is? Just curious


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

It is large enough for them to add a general season on them, so there must be plenty i guess. :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

LOTS!

I'm not sure what the exact pop is but a general season across the state isn't going to hurt the flock at all. In fact, I wish they'd just do away with all this limited entry bullsh!t and go statewide open season. The hunt would be so much nicer without 4 opening days stacked right on top of each other and the birds would be far less twitchy and call-shy.


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Are there wild turkeys in Utah? :shock:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I'm not sure what the exact pop is but a general season across the state isn't going to hurt the flock at all. In fact, I wish they'd just do away with all this limited entry bullsh!t and go statewide open season. The hunt would be so much nicer without 4 opening days stacked right on top of each other and the birds would be far less twitchy and call-shy.


I doubt they will go OTC in April in any of our lifetimes. I for one am glad for that. OTC in May is good, but restricting the number of toms killed in April will ensure the hens are bred and the populations either continue to grow or stabilize. Having one Limited Entry opener, one youth opener, and one OTC opener spread out over two months is not unreasonable, and that is what is on tap for 2010.

As for how many turkeys Utah has, I wish I had the answer. I suggest contacting the Utah chapter of The National Wild Turkey Federation, they should have some data for you.


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

The real questions is how may Elk did we have to trade for all of these bearded birds?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

DR_DEATH said:


> The real questions is how may Elk did we have to trade for all of these bearded birds?


Whatever it was, it was well worth it! We are at/over population objectives for elk, and now we have something to hunt in the spring EVERY year. I would say the ROI was/is great.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> Whatever it was, it was well worth it! We are at/over population objectives for elk, and now we have something to hunt in the spring EVERY year. I would say the ROI was/is great.


+1,000


----------



## HONER80080 (Nov 18, 2009)

I went to feed the steers tonight and the turkey's were in there eating the grain faster then the steers could get to it.


----------



## pheasantphool (Nov 30, 2007)

An article in the SLC Tribune on Thursday quoted the DWR as saying about 20,000-25,000 birds


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

So how many permits are they going to sell? They didnt specify a number so im guessing unlimited?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Tags for the early season will vary depending upon regions. I believe the numbers for the early season are between 150-500 per Region. The late season with be OTC as will the 3 day youth-only season.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I herd second hand that they are starting to be a problem around the Salina area poopin on cars and scratchin up gardens. :wink:


----------

